# Bientôt un iphone... SFR ou Orange??? help



## pftlyon (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,


 J'aimerais passer sur iphone 3G prochainement. Actuellement je suis chez SFR. J'ai vu que SFR allait faire l'iphone à partir du 8 Avril prochain. Cependant, le réseau SFR sera t-il totalement compatible avec l'iphone? En effet, bien que le réseau SFR soit en 3G, il s'agit de Wap (d'après plusieurs vendeurs) et non d'interface web (interface utilisée par l'iphone pour de nombreuses applications). En résumé, j'aurais le risque de prendre un iphone chez SFR à moitié fonctionnel. A côté de ça, il y a orange en technologie web sur son réseau et forfait adapté... En résumé, qu'en pensez-vous? Pour ceux qui ont un iphone avec SFR, pouvez-vous me faire part de votre expérience? 

Merci


----------



## stitch.69 (8 Mars 2009)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'aimerais passer sur iphone 3G prochainement. Actuellement je suis chez SFR. J'ai vu que SFR allait faire l'iphone à partir du 8 Avril prochain. Cependant, le réseau SFR sera t-il totalement compatible avec l'iphone? En effet, bien que le réseau SFR soit en 3G, il s'agit de Wap (d'après plusieurs vendeurs) et non d'interface web (interface utilisée par l'iphone pour de nombreuses applications). En résumé, j'aurais le risque de prendre un iphone chez SFR à moitié fonctionnel. A côté de ça, il y a orange en technologie web sur son réseau et forfait adapté... En résumé, qu'en pensez-vous? Pour ceux qui ont un iphone avec SFR, pouvez-vous me faire part de votre expérience?
> ...



pour ma part, je préfère orange, c'est +fiable...


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Mars 2009)

+ fiable :mouais:  Si tu as des arguments plus convaincants surtout ne te prive pas... Orange comme SFR sont les 2 opérateurs qui offrent la couverture 3G la plus complète avec un bémol pour Orange si l'on est tatillon (ça peut compter pour les campagnars). Je ne vais pas épiloguer sur la qualité des réseaux SFR et Orange, mais SFR a l'avantage d'avoir une couverture 3G aussi performante qu'Orange voir meilleure en matière de débit : Orange s'affaire autour de 3,6Mbps (bridé) comme SFR sauf que ce dernier propose 7,2Mbps en optimal dans certaines zones. Le 7,2Mbps est probablement une vue de l'esprit pour des utilisateurs en pèriode chargée mais on est sur d'avoir une moyenne nettement plus rapide que chez Orange et ça il faut le préciser.

Orange et SFR sont au coude à coude sur les abo et les forfaits, orange est légèrement moins cher (2 je crois) mais ne propose pas l'illimité sur ses services tels que les SMS et la durée de connexion aux hotspots. SFR propose un contenu quasiment identique à Orange en terme d'heures de com. mais l'ensemble des services associés sont illimités, pour le prix j'estime tout de même que c'est un minimum ! Si l'on se place d'un point de vue pratique, tu es déjà chez SFR, par conséquent tu devras résilier, perdre tes avantages de pts fidélité pour signer chez Orange. Actuellement, si le choix entre Orange et SFR sera pour certains affectif, un client chez SFR n'a aucune raison pour partir chez Orange.

A+


----------



## pftlyon (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

 Effectivement, la logique voudrait que je reste chez SFR. Cependant, Les futurs forfaits iphone seront-ils vraiment de vrais forfaits iphone, c'est à dire avec toutes les applications qui fonctionnent sans problème sans devoir passer par vodaphone live. Toujours l'éternel problème internet web/wap...

Visiblement pour orange il n'y a pas de souci mais avec SFR, si il s'agit s'un forfait bridé ou je ne peux par "réellement" utiliser l'iphone (push, gps, mail...) sans hors forfait alors c'est sans intérêt.

Par ailleurs, j'ai renouvellé en Octobre dernier (je suis client depuis 2002). Je n'ai donc à l'heure actuelle pas assez de points pour renouveller sans réduction intéressante. Il est donc fort probable que je paie plein tarif (environ 400-500 euros) mon mobile en renouvellement (prix estimé sur les concurents htc... sans suffisement de points pour renouveller).

Donc qu'est-ce qui d'après vous est le plus intéressant :

- renouveller avec SFR et très probablement payer cher mon iphone (vu la mentalité commerciale du service client je doute qu'ils me fassent une fleur)
ou
- résilier chez SFR au bout d'un an donc payer ce que je dois en diminué (loi chatel) et en attendant prendre un forfait chez Orange???

Merci


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Mars 2009)

pftlyon a dit:


> Cependant, Les futurs forfaits iphone seront-ils vraiment de vrais forfaits iphone, c'est à dire avec toutes les applications qui fonctionnent sans problème sans devoir passer par vodaphone live. Toujours l'éternel problème internet web/wap...


Oui ! Les illimytics sont commercialisés depuis un moment et SFR n'a pas attendu l'iphone 3G pour adapter ses forfaits à la 3G. D'autres mobiles avant l'iphone sont compatibles 3G et fonctionnement depuis plus d'un an, il faut simplement veiller à avoir un forfait adapté. Au'jhui dans les forfaits iphone 3G, le surf, les mails et les SMS se consomment de façon illimitée (sauf pour le surf au-delà de 500Mo/mois). Il suffit de voir sur le forum, plusieurs utilisateurs SFR/iphone 3G en témoignent.




pftlyon a dit:


> Donc qu'est-ce qui d'après vous est le plus intéressant :
> 
> - renouveller avec SFR et très probablement payer cher mon iphone (vu la mentalité commerciale du service client je doute qu'ils me fassent une fleur)
> ou
> - résilier chez SFR au bout d'un an donc payer ce que je dois en diminué (loi chatel) et en attendant prendre un forfait chez Orange???


Dans tous les cas, tu paieras l'iphone le même prix chez Orange, il ne te feront pas une réduc parce que tu arrives de SFR   Et c'est à peu près la même chose pour tout le monde. Prend le prob à l'envers, qu'as tu as gagné à résilier et aller chez SFR ? (c'est une kestion pas un encouragement...)

A+


----------



## pftlyon (9 Mars 2009)

Ben disons que Orange semble avoir le réseau le plus adapté à l'iphone. Par ailleurs, si apple commercialise un nouvel iphone il passera certainement pendant plusieurs mois avec orange je suppose en exclusivité et orange fera certainement un nouveau geste commercial à ses clients qui ont le 3G sur le nouvel iphone.

sinon, quel forfait prendre dans la gamme iphone de SFR pour que tout soit fonctionnel et ne passe pas par vodaphone live ni par le wap mais bien par le web comme chez orange et sans restrictions?

Par ailleurs étant déjà engagé SFR, ils me feront payer l'iphone au moins 400-500 euros étant donné que je n'ai pas assez de points pour une bonne réduction en renouvellement. Orange si je vais chez eux m'ouvriront une ligne donc je paierai l'iphone 99E pour un 8 go

En résumé, j'ai du mal à choisir la solution la meilleure et la plus optimisée.

merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Discussion déplacée dans la section appropriée.


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Mars 2009)

pftlyon a dit:


> Ben disons que Orange semble avoir le réseau le plus adapté à l'iphone.


Ni plus ni moins que SFR. Outre son côté séduisant et simpliste d'utilisation, l'iphone est un smartphone comme ses concurrents (HTC, Nokia...), il n'a pas besoin d'un réseau spécial. Il y'a déjà belle lurette que d'autres smartphones 3G fonctionnent chez SFR. SFR et Orange disposent d'une couverture qui frise les 70% en moyenne et la qualité de leur 3G respective est comparable chez les 2 opérateurs avec (comme je l'ai dis précédemment) un léger avantage en couverture et débit pour SFR.




pftlyon a dit:


> Par ailleurs, si apple commercialise un nouvel iphone il passera certainement pendant plusieurs mois avec orange je suppose en exclusivité et orange fera certainement un nouveau geste commercial à ses clients qui ont le 3G sur le nouvel iphone.


Non non. Le conseil de la concurrence, puis la cour d'appel de paris ont cassés ce mode de distribution exclusif, et cette arrêt fera jurisprudence, il y'a donc peu de chance pour qu'un opérateur s'essaye à renouveler une distribution exclusive et aussi protegée que celle d'Orange avec Apple.




pftlyon a dit:


> sinon, quel forfait prendre dans la gamme iphone de SFR pour que tout soit fonctionnel et ne passe pas par vodaphone live ni par le wap mais bien par le web comme chez orange et sans restrictions?


Un des forfaits iphone au choix ! 




pftlyon a dit:


> Par ailleurs étant déjà engagé SFR, ils me feront payer l'iphone au moins 400-500 euros étant donné que je n'ai pas assez de points pour une bonne réduction en renouvellement. Orange si je vais chez eux m'ouvriront une ligne donc je paierai l'iphone 99E pour un 8 go


C'est toi qui voit, tu as les éléments de réponse et puis rester ou aller chez Orange, la Terre ne s'arrêtera pas de tourner  

A+


----------



## JMMoulin (19 Mars 2009)

Tout est dans le titre, pour ma part je suis chez Orange et je ne suis pas satisfait, la 3G ce n'est pas partout et le basculement en edge ralentit considérablement le débit. Orange est tout puissant ce qui se ressent dans la relation client, les prix et la non tranparence.

Maintenant je pense que c'est pareil chez les 3 opérateurs alors il faut privilégier le prix. Le vrai problème est le manque de concurrence aussi l'arrivée d'un Free ne fera pas de mal au système si ce dernier à le même comportement que pour l'adsl (il a fixer le prix à 30 alors qu'à l'époque tout le monde était à presque 50.
Sachez que la marge est très importante sur le GSM, regardez simyo qui en étant le moins cher des nvo fait encore beaucoup de marge.

Qui serait dire combien coute 1heure de GSM pour un des 3 opérateurs ? Pour ma part je pense que l'on en dessous des 3Euros


----------



## ibanezmac (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour !

Je vais poser une question de béotien...
J'ai l'intention de me prendre un Iphone 8 Go à partir du 8 avril. Je suis déjà chez SFR et j'aurai un peu plus de 16000 points.
J'ai aussi une freebox V5.
Pourrai-je me connecter en Wifi sur ma Freebox ? ou pas ? 
Ou bien ya une magouille à faire ? 

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Aucuns problèmes pour te connecter à ta freebox en Wifi. Ca ne dépend pas de l'opérateur de téléphonie mobile.


----------



## ibanezmac (22 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Aucuns problèmes pour te connecter à ta freebox en Wifi. Ca ne dépend pas de l'opérateur de téléphonie mobile.



Ah très bien...
Merci !


----------

